# Mashamoto



## Garyowens (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Lads

I've been on the look out for a really good R32 GTR for a while now and every time i find one on here that i like it's sold before i can organise getting over(living in ireland).
I was looking on ebay and there is a company called mashamoto,and they seem to have a few nice examples.
Has anyone ever used them or heard of them before,i don't fancy buying from one of these fly by night dealers and therefore was looking for a bit of info on the company.
Here is one i was considering Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R GTR Black 64k Miles RB26 BNR32 on eBay, also, Nissan, Cars, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 25-Jan-08 12:48:35 GMT)


Any help is appreciated

Gary.


----------



## johangtr (Nov 6, 2005)

i'm from mashamoto Belgium and i sold that car today sorry


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

"Mashamoto ZX tyres" :chuckle: 

Hands up if you know what film that quotes from.......


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

That car come from central motors japan !!!! 798,000 jyen !.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Trev said:


> "Mashamoto ZX tyres" :chuckle:
> 
> Hands up if you know what film that quotes from.......


The Fast and The Furious :chuckle:


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

It looks as though it has titanium exhaust from the blue hue in the picture.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Hja-Ozz said:


> The Fast and The Furious :chuckle:


And it had a KNEE-ON glow frum under the shas-see (chassis) :chuckle:
bloody stupid movie


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Hja-Ozz said:


> The Fast and The Furious :chuckle:


Bloody hell, I'm not alone in being VERY sad then!


----------

